# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Exotische papaya helpt tegen baarmoederhalskanker

## FRANCOIS580

*We kiezen steeds meer voor exotische verafbestemmingen. Als gevolg van deze evolutie op de reismarkt, komt de wereldkeuken alsmaar dichterbij, en raakt hier dan ook ingeburgerd. Exotisch fruit neemt hierbij een balangrijke plaats in. Vele kleurrijke, exotische vruchten zijn hier bij ons zelfs een gans jaar verkrijgbaar. Dat is onder meer het geval met de papaya, een bijzonder kleurrijke en lekkere vrucht met vele gezonde eigenschappen.* ﻿ 


Dankzij de ontdekking van exotische vakantiebestemmingen komt de wereldkeuken steeds dichterbij. Exotisch fruit als de papaya is hier nu zelfs een gans jaar verkrijgbaar. 
﻿Na tal van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken is men er nu ook bij ons van de genezende kracht van de papaya overtuigd. Papaya is niet alleen welkom in onze keuken, maar wordt nu ook meer en meer verwerkt in allerlei geneesmiddelen. Wat maakt deze exotische vrucht nu zo gezond, en bij welke aandoeningen heeft deze vrucht zijn doeltreffendheid al bewezen?

*Genezende kracht van de papaya*

Dat deze papaya meer dan gewone geneeskundige eigenschappen bezit, wist men in de Aziatische landen al langer. Daar wordt deze vrucht al eeuwenlang ingezet tegen de meest uiteenlopende aandoeningen. Vanaf de jaren zeventig geraakten ook de Westerse wetenschappers overtuigd van de genezende kracht van papaya. Zo kwam tijdens tal van studies aan het licht dat de bittere bladeren van de papayaboom zelfs de meest agressieve kankers kunnen afstoppen.

*Kanker en diabetes*

Velen trekken wellicht argwanenend hun wenkbrouwen op wanneer het gaat om het eten van groenetn en fruit tegen levensbedreigende ziekten als kanker. Toch is het geen toeval dat in derde wereldlanden opvallend minder kanker voorkomt dan bij ons. 
De papaya is bijzonder rijk aan vitaminen, mineralen, vezels en antioxydanten, in zoverre dat wanneer je één papaya naar binnen werkt, je dagelijkse portie fruit reeds op hebt! Honderd grammekes papaya is goed voor amper 33 caloriën. Deze vrucht bevat naast koolhydraten hoge concentraties ijzer, calciaum en vooral vitamine C. Wetenschappelijke .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## afra1213

Ik weet dat kruiden heel geneeskrachtig kunnen werken.
Deze kruiden kan ik niet maar geloof het direct

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Afra!

----------

